

Saul Bass Pitch Video for Bell System Logo Redesign (1969) [video] - danboarder
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=156&v=xKu2de0yCJI

======
erickhill
Once you skip to about minute 14, this becomes fascinating.

------
krazydad
To demonstrate how classic this logo is, we hear Bach playing while the
narrator says: "Certain visual forms can remain contemporary over a long
period of time. We think this new bell is one of them".

Saul Bass designed the AT&T "Death Star" logo only 15 years later.

~~~
cma
But the baby-Bell companies kept using it much longer after the forced
breakup.

------
dingbat
fantastic. you might also want to check out the lost ending of his classic
Phase IV:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beLpsWaUDNk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beLpsWaUDNk)

~~~
danboarder
Some insight into his design philosophy -

Saul Bass: On Making Money vs Quality Work [video]

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfDCNpaPBiA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfDCNpaPBiA)

------
oliv__
Sick video

